# I just got a craving for Matzoh Ball Soup



## QueenEsther (Apr 10, 2009)

I just got a craving for Matzoh Ball Soup, so I need a recipe fairly soon  does anyone have a good recipe for it? Family recipes are welcome


----------



## Idelette (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the recipe I like! I add chicken to mine! Hope you like it if you do try it 


CHICKEN SOUP WITH MATZO BALLS 
1 chicken
2 whole onions
4 stalks celery, diced
4 carrots, sliced
Parsley
Salt & pepper
Add chicken to 2 1/2 quarts cold water, bring to boil and skim. Cook for 1/2 hour then add vegetables and season. Cook 1 to 1 1/2 hours until chicken is tender, then add matzo meal balls.
MATZO BALLS:
3/4 c. matzo meal
3 eggs
Separate eggs. Beat yolks and set aside. Beat egg whites until stiff. Fold together, then fold in matzo meal. Salt and pepper and place in refrigerator for 15 minutes. Use hands and form small balls of matzo meal and drop in boiling soup for 25 minutes.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 10, 2009)

I would suggest sitting down, taking deep breaths and wait until a more orthodox craving comes your way.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 10, 2009)

Stole this:

SOUP:
4-6 lb. hen
1 lg. onion
2 carrots, cut in pieces
3 stalks celery, cut in pieces
3 qts. water
1 tbsp. chicken bouillon
In a large stock pot, cover hen with water, add above ingredients and boil until very tender. Allow chicken to cool in the liquid. Remove chicken and reserve for some other future use. Strain remaining broth and discard the cooked vegetables. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add cooked matzo balls and thoroughly heat them or drop uncooked matzo balls into broth following directions on the matzo ball recipe.

MATZO BALLS:
1 tbsp. chicken fat or oil
1 tbsp. chopped parsley
1 c. boiling water
Salt & pepper to taste
2 eggs, separated
1 c. matzo meal
1 lg. celery stalk, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 sm. onion, chopped
Chop seasonings very fine, then fry in oil. When clear, add cup of boiling water; then cool a few minutes. Add matzo meal, well beaten egg yolks, then fold in stiffly beaten egg whites. Form into small balls and drop into boiling chicken soup or you can drop them into boiling salted water. Cover pot and simmer for approximately 30 minutes or until puffed up and done.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 10, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I would suggest sitting down, taking deep breaths and wait until a more orthodox craving comes your way.
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 10, 2009)

Some fresh or dried dill would really make the broth delicious,if you use fresh you will need considerably more than dried,Goodman's makes a fine premixed package of Matzoh ball/broth mix,you just gotta add the dill to it,I know if your a purist nothing but the old fashioned will do,but,when I was young and single and on the go I could whip this up in less than hour and was very satisfied


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 10, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea what a matzo ball is. Would an egg roll be an adequate substitute?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 10, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I have absolutely no idea what a matzo ball is. Would an egg roll be an adequate substitute?



Oy Vey!


----------



## Berean (Apr 10, 2009)

Look in the Yellow Pages under "Deli"


----------



## Idelette (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL! All you guys are so funny!


----------



## DonP (Apr 11, 2009)

Berean said:


> Look in the Yellow Pages under "Deli"



That would be Jewish Deli 

I see you haven't been visiting your local messianic church on shabat lately or you would know your matzohs and passover meals

Personally I like Falafel balls better

-----Added 4/11/2009 at 12:31:04 EST-----



QueenEsther said:


> I just got a craving



Are you pregnant? Is this a hint?


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 11, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> QueenEsther said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a craving
> ...



haha, yeah, I'm six months along. I can tell you really pay attention


----------

